# Tank



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is Ravel Von Leineholz aka Tank
Pedigree: Ravel vom Leineholz - working-dog.eu

These are just various pictures throughout his 15 months of life. Still trying to get a real stack picture but I never have my camera or my phone camera is too slow to start up when he does it.





































Don't be too harsh with critiquing his sleep position...he knows it's weird.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

That last one is priceless ... you need a bigger dog bed LOL


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Tank is a handsome boy.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love the head tilt, handsome boy


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Handsome!


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

Just an update to Tank, here he is today at 4.5 years old, 85 pounds.


----------



## 26wolves (Jul 29, 2015)

Beautiful boy! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Big dude!

Wonderful condition, good bone, nice spring of rib, slight rise over the loin. I'd like a slightly deeper bend of stifle and more masculine head,


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

he looks like his mother http://en.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/445683/Jeanny-vom-Leineholz


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

its hard to critique him with those images. being black makes it a little harder to see also.
Try to get a good image on a flat surface.


----------

